# New Here



## Battousai (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey I'm new here, I just read the "**Read me**" thread and will use the fitday thing to figure out my macros. I'm currently not training/working-out outside of mild cardio from walking. I'm skinny and looking to "hardgain" and increase my weight while remaining toned. I'm 30 y.o. so I feel like I've procrastinated a bit too long in this regards and am looking forward to the information/help I can get here regarding this.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.  Alot information here.  Take a look around and let me know if you have any questions or need any help with anything.


----------



## adhome01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## REHH (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to IMF bro


----------

